# Nationals?



## Nasal_Tufts (Dec 13, 2004)

Is anyone going to the Nationals this year? I'll be there. You can find me in the Rare breeds section or the archangle section. I'll be showing Italian Owls and Figuritas in the rares. So look for me there. My name is Mike.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Hello Mike, Welcome to Pigeons.com*

*I raise Archangles, Brunner Pouters, Racing Homers, Chinese Nasal Tufts, Italian Owls, Birmingham Rollers(White yellow eyes), Valencian Figuritas, Ring Neck Doves, Old English, pheonix, and silkie chickens, Russian Dwarf Hamsters, "Feeder" Mice, Guinea pigs and I'm starting to raise budgies AKA parakeets, I will be breeding cockatiels, Lovebirds and rosy burkes parakeets in the future*
My goodness, you have your hands full don't you?  
I don't show pigeons but I wanted to wish you well at the Nationals. Please let us know how things go.

When & where will they take place?

Cindy


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*nationals*

Hi Mike, When is the show going to be held? i know it's in pennsylvania. I raise tipplers, flying flights. indian fantails, and hopefully will be getting started with some helmets. thanx Robby


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*National Pigeon Show !!*




Nasal_Tufts said:


> Is anyone going to the Nationals this year? I'll be there. You can find me in the Rare breeds section or the archangle section. I'll be showing Italian Owls and Figuritas in the rares. So look for me there. My name is Mike.


 I am only into racing pigeons, but I will be there. The American Racing Pigeon Union will have a booth there also.

http://www.npausa.com/nationals.htm

For details check out the above link


----------

